# CO2/ Diffuser not working! please help.



## aaronnorth

Hi, i topped up the water in my bubble counter yesterday morning as the level was getting low. Afer re-attaching it the CO2 is not coming out the glass ceramic diffuser, although the bubble counter is still showing 2BPS - exactly the same as before :!: 

It has the tiniest stream of bubbles coming out (as though it has just turned off for the night). 

Procedures i have took, yesterday i shook the diffuser to empty the inside of it free of water and that seem to work, but this morning it was almost full again, so i am wondering if this is having an affect? 

I checked for leaks aswell on all the joints - none.

Any solutions/ suggestions? It is driving me insane


----------



## aaronnorth

short video to prove i am not going mad!


----------



## Themuleous

Humm strange, leaks would have been my first thoughts.

Sam


----------



## altaaffe

It is a leak

I had the same bubble counter (along with regulator & solenoid) from the far east and after topping up it leaked.  I'm not sure where from but there are so many joints and seals with that setup (bottom connector, bottom brass to glass, top brass to glass and top pipe) it was 2 days later my bottle was empty.

I would try the washing up liquid mix around the whole bubble counter again on every possible joint.

I have since lobbed this counter and have the CO2 piped straight to the diffuser, using a drop checker for measurment, no problems since.


----------



## aaronnorth

ok, i will check again and i will report back.


----------



## Nick16

altaaffe said:
			
		

> I have since lobbed this counter and have the CO2 piped straight to the diffuser, using a drop checker for measurment, no problems since.


 thats exactly what i do! so easy and after a bit of tampering i have reached the perfect amount of co2 (blue early morning, green about 11am, going yellow by about 5pm) and i just unplug and then re plug it in so it is always at the right level


----------



## GreenNeedle

I use the cheap but one piece glass style bubble counters so no problems with leaks for me however.......

........the diffuser will get a certain amount of water in it. Just as the pores let gas through they will let water in.  Some water will go back the other way during the injection period and then return when the injection is off.  Mine always has a certain amount of water in it and works fine.  Others I have tried including the Boyu inline ones do the same.

AC


----------



## aaronnorth

I have taken the Bubble counter off, and it is still not working  My setup:

*Fe > reg > solenoid > needle valve* > check valve > diffuser

Highlighted in bold is all built in one, i have checked for leaks... nothing. The only place i would of suspected is the check valve.

But anyway i have ordered some new CO2 tubing, and a glass check valve & bubble counter. If i dont resolve it i give up


----------



## JamesM

Is your check valve on the right way around?


----------



## aaronnorth

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Is your check valve on the right way around?



yes, it has never been moved from day 1 back in June/ July


----------



## JamesM

Well take the check valve and tubing off, turn it on and see if anything comes out. You might be out of co2 but your reg dial is sticking.


----------



## aaronnorth

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Well take the check valve and tubing off, turn it on and see if anything comes out. You might be out of co2 but your reg dial is sticking.



Ok, although i doubt it as it is a 2kg on a 60l. When i was having problems (since original post) i turned the bubble count up really high so it blasted out the diffuser, it just didnt work on a lowercount setting.


----------



## JamesM

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well take the check valve and tubing off, turn it on and see if anything comes out. You might be out of co2 but your reg dial is sticking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, although i doubt it as it is a 2kg on a 60l. When i was having problems (since original post) i turned the bubble count up really high so it blasted out the diffuser, it just didnt work on a lowercount setting.
Click to expand...

Is the diffuser clean?


----------



## GreenNeedle

If its not the check valve, then I would assume it is either:

the regulator/solenoid/needle valve combination has sprung a leak somewhere!!!  Can't see it being the hose unless you've put a hole in it somewhere in which case you would see something.

The more likely since your bubble counter was showing a bps whilst the diffuser wasn't giving an output is there is a leak between where the bubble counter was and the diffuser OR there is a break somewhere in the glass of the diffuser.

Take the diffuser out and have a darned good inspection.  Cracks can be almost impossible to see!!!  I had a drop checker that had a crack in it which I thankfully noticed.  But only because it was right in front of the glass.  I thought astray hair had got into the tank and got caught on the diffuser until I took it out and the ball bit fell off!!!

AC


----------



## altaaffe

Have you attempted to run the CO2 line straight from the solenoid to the diffuser ?

It really does sound like the problem I had, I turned up the CO2 at the bottle and got bubbles eventually coming out of the diffuser but it emptied my bottle.  Having got another bottle, I removed the bubblecounter/checkvalve and ran the CO2 line direct from the solenoid to the diffuser.  It seems there was an obstruction/leak in the parts I removed, so it's now simple plastic check valve & no bubble counter.


----------



## aaronnorth

diffuser clean, 

Andy, i have ordered new hosing to be on the safe side! I will also attach my spare on

atlaafe, when i get the CO2 line i will run it without any extras attached


----------



## Simon D

I've got the same set-up with my reg/sol (mines aquaticmagic). I developed a leak on the bubble counter (needle valve) that comes with the reg and fortunately could hear it. I removed it and fitted an in-line b/c like this:




Note: the b/c check valve configuration shown is the wrong way round. Swap them and have the C/V before the B/C

The in-line B/C resolved the problem - Happy days!

I don't like or trust those needle valves. I've now got a tight fitting and leak free CO2 system. 

If you use a peice of 1or 2" cardboard tubing (from inside wrapping paper or kitchen roll for example), place this against your ear and then follow the entire set-up from reg as far as you can get to tank you may be able to hear any leak. Bump up the injection rate and switch off all other equipment temporarily while you do this to black out any other noise.

May not be the same prob for you but may help others!


----------



## aaronnorth

Simon, did you get a leak from the bubble counter, or needle valve? 



> I developed a leak on the bubble counter (needle valve)



They are two different things


----------



## Simon D

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon, did you get a leak from the bubble counter, or needle valve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I developed a leak on the bubble counter (needle valve)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are two different things
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeh, got you!

I was incorrectly referring to the brass and glass bubble counter (as a needle valve) that comes with the aquaticmagic reg/sol. I have now realised the error of my ways and thank you for correcting me   So the needle valve is part and parcel of the reg! Is that right?

Mine is working great now I've got rid of the aqmag brass b/c. 

So the rules are(for me!) engage brain, start typing, reveiw typing, if had less than 14 pints submit post!   

Thanks Aaron


----------



## GreenNeedle

No the solenoid, needle valve and regulator are seperate items.  The Aquatic Magic setup has put them together for you with the 'added bonus' of the bubble counter as well.

Most of us buy them as seperates and then choose whether to join the solenoid or put it inline.  inline needle valves are also an option.

AC


----------



## Ed Seeley

The needle valve on this set up is the bit under the bubble counter with the dial you tighten or loosen to control the bubble rate.  BTW I have two of these fed from one reg and they haven't leaked yet!  All I did was seal the threads on them with PTFE tape and tighten them up fully.  I like the compact nature of the whole set up.


----------



## aaronnorth

The bubble counter used to go where the airline connects to the needle valve.


----------



## JamesM

What you have labelled as the 'Knob to adjust pressure' is actually fixed on Aquatic Magic regulators. Moving this can break a seal and cause a leak, so don't adjust it!!!! The regs are pre set at the right pressure.


----------



## aaronnorth

JAmesM said:
			
		

> What you have labelled as the 'Knob to adjust pressure' is actually fixed on Aquatic Magic regulators. Moving this can break a seal and cause a leak, so don't adjust it!!!! The regs are pre set at the right pressure.



i havent adjusted it anyway


----------



## aaronnorth

Ok this just gets stranger...
The drop checker is now showing a dark green colour, yet no CO2 is being injected? :?


----------



## aaronnorth

It is working agin, i changed the pipe. I still checked over the existing pipe to make sure but i couldnt find any cracks etc. :?


----------



## altaaffe

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> It is working agin, i changed the pipe. I still checked over the existing pipe to make sure but i couldnt find any cracks etc. :?



Good to hear, had it gone brittle at all ?


----------



## aaronnorth

altaaffe said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is working agin, i changed the pipe. I still checked over the existing pipe to make sure but i couldnt find any cracks etc. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear, had it gone brittle at all ?
Click to expand...


No, it wasn't that old either (5 months approx) and it was proper CO2 tubing


----------

